# Faelan and his teeter



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL... I love Faelan!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd rather have your problem than the one I have. We started agility in March and Jake just got his AKC Novice JWW in three straight (no Qs) with 3 placements and we're starting Open JWW in in Mid-September. And he still won't do the teeter (not even a puppy one). I think we'll be finished with Excellent JWW before we even do Novice Standard )


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha! That's what you get for making such strong positive associations. I blame the EZ Cheese.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Ha! That's what you get for making such strong positive associations. I blame the EZ Cheese.


Oh, but the teeter used Whipped Cream (the stuff in a can) and Liverwurst LOL:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: That boy loves his teeter!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

rhondas said:


> I'd rather have your problem than the one I have. We started agility in March and Jake just got his AKC Novice JWW in three straight (no Qs) with 3 placements and we're starting Open JWW in in Mid-September. And he still won't do the teeter (not even a puppy one). I think we'll be finished with Excellent JWW before we even do Novice Standard )


I used Wendy Pape's (Teeter from Start to Finish) method for teaching the teeter with both Faelan and Towhee - they both love, love, love their teeters unlike my Casey and Rowdy who were taught using the more traditional way. Wendy's method breaks down every aspect (bang, movement, height etc) - I will now need to visit the teeter approach and mounting portion (I did skip this - after all goldens don't need to learn how to properly board a teeter right????:doh of the DVD.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is fantastic! Hmmm, I think I need some video!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What gets me is when they run up the teeter thinking they're on the dog walk (I guess that's what he's thinking??) and forget it is going to pivot! The look of shock on the face....
Good job Faelan! We need video!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ sunrise

Thank you. I'm going to order the book. If I had a teeter in my backyard it would help to moving forward.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you ever get down to Rush'NAround in Manhattan? (on Route 45 just a bit south of Monee-Manhattan Rd). We train there. Annette is AWESOME. She's holding 7 trials there in January and February, maybe we'll see you at one of them 




rhondas said:


> @ sunrise
> 
> Thank you. I'm going to order the book. If I had a teeter in my backyard it would help to moving forward.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> What gets me is when they run up the teeter thinking they're on the dog walk (I guess that's what he's thinking??) and forget it is going to pivot! The look of shock on the face....
> Good job Faelan! We need video!


Nope, Faelan knows he is on the teeter but has been trained to love the bang   Towhee too.

Just in from field training with Faelan (write up in training plans) so no video  maybe tomorrow I'll get a chance.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really need a video of that!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Really need a video of that!


The power of Redi-Whip or Liverwurst can be a beautiful thing - along with a click to mark the pivot or the bang


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I added that video to my BowWowFlix! Barley, well, the teeter is not his friend, but at this point I am not re-training it. Mira likes it, but learned the traditional way, so its not the fastest. I am curious on the training for future dogs!

Also still waiting for video! hehehe! Where is that foot taping emoticon?! Alright alright, you get a few more days!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I added that video to my BowWowFlix! Barley, well, the teeter is not his friend, but at this point I am not re-training it. Mira likes it, but learned the traditional way, so its not the fastest. I am curious on the training for future dogs!
> 
> Also still waiting for video! hehehe! Where is that foot taping emoticon?! Alright alright, you get a few more days!


Hehe  Just flipped one of the teeters over (they were flattened out for Irene). If it is dry by tonight I'll try for video.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry all. When I went to record, I realized I do not have a distance send to the teeter on Faelan and Towhee. With Casey yes, but he has the normal male golden teeter ...

I do not want to be in the video - so I need to work on an independent teeter with me being 20-30 feet away. I bought liverwurst at the deli yesterday and did some work but no video yet, but I can say that my instructor who is a judge and run Border Collies and used to run shelties usually comments 'Whoaaa, nice teeter! '


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Faelan the Evel Knievel of teeters.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Always good to have something to work on, distance on the teeter is HARD! I could not do it either! What about a tripod?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Gotta love Faelan!! 
What I use to do was when they are pups I would elevate the "up" end and support it with a chair/crate. I would teach the pups to push down on the "down" end and "make it go bang". It was a game they learned quickly and helped with the confidence part of the teeter. 




rhondas said:


> @ sunrise
> 
> Thank you. I'm going to order the book. If I had a teeter in my backyard it would help to moving forward.


Buying a teeter was not in my budget when we were running agility. So I made one for about $50 bucks. It lasted for years till I WON a teeter in a raffle.
I bought a Crawford 11-1/2 in. x 2 in. Steel Adjustable-Height Ball Bearing Roller Stand at Home depot and attached a plank to it. Added some sand to the paint so it would be skid proof. Here is the stand


----------

